# Question about themes?



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Can these themes be applied to a Stock Rooted TB? And if so, can I put them on through 4ext?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

the themes posted here are mostly for specific roms, not stock. if you go into a theme's thread and go to the first post of the main page, the theme developer almost always gives a description of which rom or roms the theme is intended for and how the theme is supposed to be applied (most are flashable through recovery). hope that helps.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks man. Helps

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to General. Please keep the Themes section for theme releases only.


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1653762﻿
[Skin!][Sense 3.6][8/22/12]UPDATED Ice Creamed Supreme [Team 420]

This is an ice cream sandwich theme for sense 3.6 that seems to be working for me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1558736﻿
[SKINS/MODS/THEMES] █ ELEGANCIA™ Theme Series █ ◄ICS► ◄[Sense 3.6 XBeats]

More sense 3.6 skins in the above link...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

gammaxgoblin said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1558736﻿
> [SKINS/MODS/THEMES] █ ELEGANCIA™ Theme Series █ ◄ICS► ◄[Sense 3.6 XBeats]
> 
> More sense 3.6 skins in the above link...
> ...


Did you get any of these to work..

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

